# what are these?



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

what are these? they came in the gasket kit... valve seals?


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

ya valve guide seals


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

x2:agreed: make sure you swap them out or get your local machine shop to do it if you don't trust yourself...should only cost about $20,00 for them to do it and takes about 10 min. with the compression tool.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> x2:agreed: make sure you swap them out or get your local machine shop to do it if you don't trust yourself...should only cost about $20,00 for them to do it and takes about 10 min. with the compression tool.


 the machine shop wanted $65 to do it! i guess i'll do it my self. thanks guys


----------

